# How to upgrade TWP version?



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

It's been a while since I was "elbows deep" in my Tivo, but the DST change has me back at it. Anyway, I thought it would be a good time to update TWP 1.3 to the new TWP 2.0-rc1... I just don't remember how its done.

I have downloaded the new tivo*.tgz file.
I issued rw at my tivo's bash prompt to make it read / write enabled.
I have FTP'd the tivo*.tgz to "/" of my Tivo. (is there a better place?)
I stopped the TWP server currently running on tivo.


But do I have to uninstall the old TWP version before the next step?

If yes - how? / If not - how do I get this archived tgz untarred with the TAR program?

(A command line the way it should appear for Dtivo would be *most* helpful)

Ultimately - a *detailed* procedure on the Zipper Wiki page would be best. I've already had to forget most of 3rd grade to make enough room to store all the stuff I learned about hacking my Tivo here, having it written down somewhere will save 4th grade for me.

Thanks


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You can simply extract the new TWP files on your Tivo. Check out some of the guides floating around for the correct syntax to extract them. I don't believe the new directory will overwrite the old one because the old TWP directory name was in all lowercase and the new one is initial caps. You can delete the old TWP directory and rename the new one in all lowercase. Again, do a search for the correct Linux command to delete the old directory (google is your friend). That way you won't have to change any of the files that call the TWP program at bootup. If you have a backup of your season passes you may want to move it elsewhere temporarily or simply make a new one after installing the new TWP files.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

actually the new twp requires you to un-tar on the tivo use tar -xvf
also you need to remove the old twp directory.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Even easyier if your version of TWP has a module called "update" in the more (I think) tab use try that. If you named the TWP directory to what is recommended in TWP install instructions it will work fine. If you used zipper and it is an old version you may get an error because the directory had the wrong capitalization that was corrected in newer versions of zipper. In which case rerun tweak.sh and the latest version of the tweaks will be installed and the TWP update module will work properly.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

For some reason, when I upgraded straight to 2.0, it didn't work quite right, but I ran tweak.sh again, (I had a couple other things I wanted to redo) then I upgraded TWP to 1.3.1, then upgraded that to 2.0.0, and all is well. Also, if you use Hackman, you have to get the new version of it, also. 

The upgrade module is awesome!


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> actually the new twp requires you to un-tar on the tivo use tar -xvf
> also you need to remove the old twp directory.


I didn't. I untarred on my PC and ftp'd the entire /TivoWebPlus directory into /vack/hack without (any obvious) issue. Why do I need to untar on the TiVo?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

according to BTUxNine there's a hidden directory in the distro. I guess only mac/Linux users should have to untar on the tivo since windows doesn't hide directories the same way linux/ OS X do.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

+1 on the upgrade module being awesome


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

There are a few notable differences when installing TWP2 (compared to older versions)

of most importance is that TWP2 needs r/w access to its config and backups subdirs... there's more info at http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/installation?wikiPageId=897799


----------

